# ford 860 will not turn over



## firefiteb (Jun 24, 2011)

Help!! The tractor dies in the field and will not turn over. Changed out battery which was 12 volt. Purchased new starter relay and distributor asked 6 or 12 system. Told me the 6 volt usually has a single I post so bought the 12 volt. Upon retrun to field now realize it has only single post labeled I. So which is it a 6 or 12 volt?? never had issues starting before but now have no idea in which direction to go. It still doesn't turn over.


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

If you already had a 12 volt system when you bought it ,then maybe it does have a 6 volt distbutor as they leave the original one in when they change it from 6 to 12 volt as you all you have to do is just change the coil & Generator from a 6 volt to a 12 or maybe fit a 12 volt alternator for quicker charging & also fit either twin 6 volt batteries or one big twelve volt for better cranking when cold starting . They leave the original 6 Volt starter in as the heavy wiring handles the extra power ok .This is what sometimes cofuses mechanics if they're trying to work out wether it's a 6 or 12 volt system . Did you get the condensor checked which is on the distributor as they sometimes burn out aswell . Hope this helps you


----------



## firefiteb (Jun 24, 2011)

Larry thanks for the heads up. We bought the original 6 volt starter relay and also cariied out a third battery into the field. And now runs and have back up to the shop. Looking like we may switch out to a complete 12 volt system to eliminate headaches/heartaches. Do you recommend a quality rep for a kit?


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

firefiteb said:


> Larry thanks for the heads up. We bought the original 6 volt starter relay and also cariied out a third battery into the field. And now runs and have back up to the shop. Looking like we may switch out to a complete 12 volt system to eliminate headaches/heartaches. Do you recommend a quality rep for a kit?


Yes I would get a Rep for the Kit if your unsure about how it all goes .


----------

